# Affordable Harness?



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I posted a while back when I was first driving my mare, well she had out grown her harness and you guys were able to give me suggestions on other harnesses to try and now the links don't go through. Right now I'm hoping to just go with Nylon as we don't drive a ton but would like a nice quality nylon one. What are your suggestions???


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

What do you think of this one?

Liberty Nylon Horse Harness


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Well given that I recommended the Liberty harness for you waaaay back :wink: ... I'd say yes, it's a good harness. Heck, if I had known you were going to buy a harness, I'd have recommended it over the Tough 1 harness hands down (and have saved you some money that way too since you wouldn't have had to buy multiple harness sets)

I love my Liberty harness. I got it when I couldn't afford a biothane harness. The price was stellar, the harness is well made and the comparison photos they did of the "cheap" nylon harness won me over. I like having a real tree and vinyl lining. It got us through for a solid year of driving before I made the committed jump to a ComfyFit harness. 

Got my Liberty harness packed away, it's the spare set (and my training harness for my hypothetical-future Haflinger youngster) but I'd highly recommend it, the vinyl makes it easy to clean and if you're only driving occasionally, it's a good value for the cost.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

hehe I couldn't remember who it was and when I'd click the link he wouldn't take to me to harness just give me a 404 error. We'll probably order tomorrow then


----------



## pixelsandponies (Apr 6, 2013)

I ordered a Liberty nylon harness for my mare about a year ago. It didn't fit her and I ended up selling it, but I was very impressed with the quality of the harness.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I still want to recommend biothane over nylon......nylon stretches, then gets stiff, bleaches out, and rubs some horses really badly. I get a biothane harness here for less than $350, in horse size.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

When I got done measuring Nova now is going to be 5 and she manages to fit into cob and horse 50/50 perfectly even....horse size back strap and girth but cob sized hip and chest straps...


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

FRR I would get a horse size, if your horse in in between sizes. You don't want to have the buckles on the last holes, it is a safety issue. Better to punch more holes and make it smaller, than to have no way to make it bigger.

Can you swing purchasing a harness from Greentree' s harnessman? Then you could have it fit to size.


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

FoxRidgeRanch said:


> When I got done measuring Nova now is going to be 5 and she manages to fit into cob and horse 50/50 perfectly even....horse size back strap and girth but cob sized hip and chest straps...


Amber Hillside/Ron's will mix and match. When I made my order, I was emailed after submitting my order, and was asked size measurements in case we needed to mix and match. That's what I love about harnesses, they're so versatile, that if you absolutely needed a different size for just one or two things, it could probably be done.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

Ron emailed me within the hour of purchase and got the measurements and is sending a horse size because it is so close he said a horse size should fit fine


----------



## CaliforniaDreaming (May 8, 2011)

Excellent. Glad you got a great harness!

(Of course, you'll be like me before you know it, and want a fancy biothane one after a while, but with a good nylon harness, you can replace piece by piece which is what I was going to do, before I decided to splurge instead)


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Great ! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

5 days left @[email protected]


----------

